# USITT 2014 Full Conference Giveaway w/Hotel & Airfare Included!



## dvsDave (Feb 17, 2014)

ControlBooth.com is proud to present our very first USITT Full Conference Giveaway! USITT has graciously sponsored a Full Conference Package with access to all classes, events, and the Stage Expo! ETC has graciously sponsored Airfare and Hotel accommodations for the contest winner. 

Enter here: http://www.controlbooth.com/pages/USITT_2014_Giveaway/ 

Note! Contest is limited to Residents of the United States (excepting Alaska, Hawaii, and US Territories). Full Terms and Conditions can be viewed here.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 18, 2014)

dvsDave said:


> Note! Contest is limited to Residents of the United States (excepting Alaska, Hawaii, and US Territories).


As a United States resident of a non-contiguous state, the above sentence burns me up. You folks in the contiguous states likely don't notice just how often this phrasing is used. especially when it comes to something like "Free Shipping" offers. The expenses for a conference add up very quickly, with the additional cost of just getting there, going to USITT is well beyond my budget.

Why not write it up in a way that Hawaiians and Alaskans have a chance? Just cover the airfare within the contiguous states, like you would for any stateside winner.

Seattle is only a thousand miles away for me, with all those other expenses covered it would still be a sweet deal. I'm sure someone from Hawaii could find their way to the mainland likewise.
maybe next year, eh?
I guess i will get off the soap box.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 18, 2014)

venuetech said:


> As a United States resident of a non-contiguous state, the above sentence burns me up. You folks in the contiguous states likely don't notice just how often this phrasing is used. especially when it comes to something like "Free Shipping" offers. The expenses for a conference add up very quickly, with the additional cost of just getting there, going to USITT is well beyond my budget.
> 
> Why not write it up in a way that Hawaiians and Alaskans have a chance? Just cover the airfare within the contiguous states, like you would for any stateside winner.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

As an eCommerce manager in my day job, I do get it! Trust me, I do, and I notice who offers this and who does not. I know Amazon Prime isn't available to you, and that the cost of staple goods has to take into account vastly increased costs of shipping. It was something that came up in the planning and the decision was mine, due to the fact that the entire giveaway came together in a very compressed time-table and we had to set limits on the costs. But you are right, I should have offered it to Alaska and Hawaii residents, even if the giveaway couldn't cover the _entire_ cost of airfare. So, let me talk to our sponsor. So, hold tight and let me see what I can do. 

-David


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 18, 2014)

> From an airport close to the winner’s home residence in the United States (Lower 48 States Only) as determined by ControlBooth.com and Electronic Theatre Controls ($650)



It seems like you already have some language in the document that could set the limit ($650). 

This sounds like a great opportunity for someone! I'd enter but I'm already paid up and submitted some receipts to my department for partial reimbursement.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 18, 2014)

Official word from the sponsor

> Our travel agent said we could work with someone to coordinate that. We still have right to determine which airport in lower 48 states is close to winner’s home residence so we would only pay for that segment. However someone gets to the determined airport is up to them and at their cost.



We've updated the official Terms and Conditions to reflect this.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow, Thanks!


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 26, 2014)

ControlBooth, ETC, and USITT are proud to announce the winner of the contest is @TuckerD !!

We'll see you in FT. Worth!


----------



## TuckerD (Feb 26, 2014)

Woo! I can't wait! I'll see you guys there! And with some good fortune I'll meet all the right people too.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats Tucker, I know from experience that flying out of Montana could be costly so I know it helps out a lot for you. I chose to drive to the one in KC since airfare was over 600 and I think I paid around 500 for Cincy.


----------



## TuckerD (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks bdk. The trip is about so much for me and I never imagined that I could go any time in the next few years. There are a lot of things happening for me professionally right now that are very very good and this seems to just be one more great thing. I am stunned and very excited. If you saw my FB you would see that the initial excitement hasn't worn off and I have known since Monday night. 

Can't wait!


----------

